# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  Amal Neerad - Director (Anwar, Big B, SAJ) - FK Exclusive Interview - See Page 1

## shyamavanil

*Amal neerad, Director of Anwar in an exclusive chat with Praveen (Lakkooran) on his new movie* 

Amal is considered by many as one of the stylish directors of malluwood. His first directorial venture Big B was a one of a kind film in malayalam and was a cult hit. There was a huge anticipation for his next movie Sagar Alias Jacky, which went own to break initial collection records.

Often there is a criticism that his movies are more style than substance.

His new movie Anwar released this Friday, trys to deal with a controversial subject like terrorism.
There are mixed reviews on the movie and from trade sources movie garnered huge initial collections from Kerala.


In this Interview *Mr. Amal Neerad* speaks on

Anwar,Comparison with Big B and Sagar.Anwar Cost, Collection details.About Prithviraj as an Actor and StarAbout "Kooval Mafia"Comments about criticism on his style of making ( Slow motion, rain scene etc.)About the news on Samrajyam-2What are his new ventures and more*Credits:* 

Praveen(Lakkooran) for managing the show
Shyamavanil, Aromal and Day Dreamer for the support.

*Interview:* 

*[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJr74rcOKk8[/ame]*

----------


## maryland

*All the best!!*
*Thanks Shyamavanil!*

----------


## Rohith

yeppo?? yengane??

----------


## Balram

evide interview..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## samsha22

eppol?? all the best

----------


## kannappanunni

Eppol ? Evide ? Engane ?

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

*Evide ?
Eppo?
*

----------


## shyamavanil

> *All the best!!*
> *Thanks Shyamavanil!*


Jai bolo to Lakkoren ..Kashiya ithu Nadathiyathu....

Njan chumma thread Thudangiyatha....Ithil thanne postan 8,30 kazhinjilleee :Kicking:

----------


## Kuttettan

Lakooran 8 manikk idaam enn paranjitt.................

----------


## Lakkooran

*Updated the Interview in the first Post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## E Y E M A X

> pakshe Paiya kandu bheemanum kuttarum athinte slow motion ishttapedum pakshe malayalathil aakumpol aanu kuttam... aa attitude aanu mattendathu...


Bheemantem kootarudem kaaryam ariyilla...Njan ethu bhashayile padavum kaanum...Bore adippikkathathaanenkil aaswadikkum...Malayalathil hero pathu pere idichaal koovum..tamizhil adichaal kayyadikkum enna erppadinodu oru yojippum illa..anganathavarodu yaathoru thaalparyavum illa..Anwaril unnecessary slow motion scenes koodippoyennu thonni..athu ente abhiprayam.Angane ullavar kaanenda ennu Amal parayunnu..aayikkotte.. :Tongue:

----------


## Sameer

Njan interview kandilla(as blocked here)...Anwar um kandilla
ennalum i like Amal's style....Big B kandathode njan angerude Big Fan aayi... Sagar padam ishttamayilla...enkilum pulliyude style um camera angle um okke ishttamanu...
stylish padam cheyyanum vende oru director... kurachoode kambulla stories select cheyyan Amal shradhikkum ennu karuthunnu...

----------


## san

Moved 41 posts from this thread to Family discussions as they are not relevant here. Few posts were edited. 

First post (interview details) edit cheythu vedippakkiyittundu.

----------


## Kuttappaayi

Thanks Lakkooran or praveen
 :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## Lakkooran

> Ente comment njan Lakku-ne ariyichittundu..
> 
> To summarize I liked the interview and the way Lakku managed & Amal answered, pakshe kurachu critical aayille ennu thonni. For me (and for one section of audience) Anwar is a great product, so kurachu positive remarks and questions related to the subject of the movie koode conevy cheyyaamaayirinnu, in addition to conveying criticism and getting Anwar's opinion. 
> 
> Any way, good Job Lakku as always!!!


 I do agree with that san..Will take care in future if I get such chances..
Thanks for your sincere comment

----------


## rebel

tamil and telunghumarku kanichu kodukam namuku ANWAR.. atrekum  level ulla padamgal valare apporvam thanae in maluwood !!!  :Devil2: 

pinne avade okke nalla action padamgal thanae hit akune .. malayalam industry pole verum comedy and family dramas vechu ala avar rakshepedunnae !!!

----------


## MALABARI

nammude yashashareeran LAKOOORJEEEEEEEEE KEEEEEEEEEEEEEE JAYYYYYYYYYYYY  :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## shyamavanil

> Ente comment njan Lakku-ne ariyichittundu..
> 
> To summarize I liked the interview and the way Lakku managed & Amal answered, pakshe kurachu critical aayille ennu thonni. For me (and for one section of audience) Anwar is a great product, so kurachu positive remarks and questions related to the subject of the movie koode conevy cheyyaamaayirinnu, in addition to conveying criticism and getting Anwar's opinion. 
> 
> Any way, good Job Lakku as always!!!


*
Ithu oru point anu...
Creative ayi enthelum cheyyunnavere Nammal prothsahipikanam ..athu FK pole oru Foruthinte badyatha anu. 
Anwar pole oru padam Cheydathil ulla Appreciation Enganeayalum Amaline ariyikkanam ennanu njan pareyunathu ippozh allelum.
Pinne  Amal Jada kanichu ennu njan karuthunilla...Sherikkum kashi emotional avukayanu cheydathu... "ini enthokkeyanu ente kuttangal." Ennu chodikunnathil ninnu thanne athu manasil akkam...
aesthetic senseil malayalies ippo oru marubhumi ayennu pareya*m... :Hammer:  :Hammer:

----------


## Bunny

> tamil and telunghumarku kanichu kodukam namuku ANWAR.. atrekum  level ulla padamgal valare apporvam thanae in maluwood !!! 
> 
> *pinne avade okke nalla action padamgal thanae hit akune .. malayalam industry pole verum comedy and family dramas vechu ala avar rakshepedunnae !!!*



*very bad nature frm you...

malayalam filmsinte matram kuthaka ayirunnu oru kaalath ee feel good family movies & comedy movies...

evide okka engane okka padangal vannalum malayalathile aa nalla family comedy moviesine vellan arkum kazhiyilla..
*

----------


## rebel

> *very bad nature frm you...
> 
> malayalam filmsinte matram kuthaka ayirunnu oru kaalath ee feel good family movies & comedy movies...
> 
> evide okka engane okka padangal vannalum malayalathile aa nalla family comedy moviesine vellan arkum kazhiyilla..
> *


nalla comedies ethokke avo ipol ... pandate sathyan ,, priyan comedies anno ipolte comedies .. siby udayan alae ipol major comedy hitmakers .... :Taunt:

----------


## Bunny

> nalla comedies ethokke avo ipol ... pandate sathyan ,, priyan comedies anno ipolte comedies .. siby udayan alae ipol major comedy hitmakers ....



*innate films enn njan paranjo?*

----------


## Munaf ikka

> *innate films enn njan paranjo?*


pilli ippozhathe padangale kurichalle paranchath............ :Gunsmilie:

----------


## Bunny

> pilli ippozhathe padangale kurichalle paranchath............


*
avante post vayichappol aa genre petta motham filmsineyum kali akkunath ayi tonni......*

----------


## shyamavanil

> nammude yashashareeran LAKOOORJEEEEEEEEE KEEEEEEEEEEEEEE JAYYYYYYYYYYYY





> Thanks Lakkooran or praveen





> Njan interview kandilla(as blocked here)...Anwar um kandilla
> ennalum i like Amal's style....Big B kandathode njan angerude Big Fan aayi... Sagar padam ishttamayilla...enkilum pulliyude style um camera angle um okke ishttamanu...
> stylish padam cheyyanum vende oru director... kurachoode kambulla stories select cheyyan Amal shradhikkum ennu karuthunnu...





> Thanks Lakkoo....and whoever behind this interview...





> thanks everyone associated .. FK rocks !!!





> Originally Posted by *Lakkooran*  
> _Unnikrishan Sir ee Interview kettu. He sent the following comment.I got thrilled
> 
> Praveen,
> I listened to it. Nice. Seems that u have turned out to be a  professional. Keep it up. I am going Lonavla for the song shoot.
> 
> Cheers,
> Unni.
> 
> ...





> Mazha chithreekarikkunthu ente janma avakasham aanu...
> slow motion kurichu paranjappol vikara dheenanaayi.....
> jadakalilltha oru sadaranakkarante samsaram pole....anwarinte vakkukal....
> 
> oppam....lakoorante azha kozhamban chodyangalum......
> thanks lot mr lakooranji ,shaym and DD....





> Thanks as well as congratz to Praveen alias lakku.....





> thanks all for the great effort...





> Thnx to Amal  lakkoo,shyaam and all behind this..officil blaakd





> *Thanks to Lakooran and Shyaman..*
> *Slow motione pattuyulla questionulla answer kollam, Payyayile slow motion onnum athra moshamayi feel cheiyille, athu intentionally slow mtionu vendi chithreekarichavayanennu thonnilla, pakshe SAJil athangane thanne feel cheiyunnundu, BIGB randamathu kandaalum chila shotukalile SM intentionally ayittangane cheiythathanennu thonnum. Anwar njaan kandilla.*





> oh great..
> thanks..shayaman &team
> Slow motion,maza pulli edukkatte..ippol kanan alundallo
> Dabang okke fight scene ellam enikku bore ayittu thanne anu thonniyathu..
> 
> Samrajyam 2 mammootty fansinte oru thallal koodi polinju





> Appreciating the biggest effort from Lakoorji... 
> 
> ithu ivide text aayi postiyaal discussion nannayittu undakumaayirunnu.... 
> 
> like interview Q's & answers..





> Gud job . . .





> Interview nannaayi..
> Thnks Lakkoo...





> thanks lakku, shyam and all behing this interview...





> Thanx lakku & all Teams 
> 
> Kidu Interview Amal kalakki Slow Motion ashvadikkan ariyathavar padam kanarud plz its my request amal padam Bigb & SAJ oru different hollywood touch ulla scenokke malayalathil edukun amaln mathram pathu athin nammal abhimanikanam allathe kana kuna paraunadalla 
> 
> I really enjoyed AMAL NEERAD 2 Malayalm Movies 
> 
> *Anwar Rock (Padam Kandilla)*





> thanks lakku, DD, Shyam..
> 
> amalinte slow/ultra/fast motions okke ishtapedunnavar aanu kooduthal ennu SAJ enna debacle-nu seshavum anwarinu thalli kayariya yuwathwam saakshi...
> 
> thante chitragalil mazha aavarthikkunnu enna aaropanathodulla reply ghambheeram aayi...





> thanks................





> thakz 4 all who worked behind this.....





> *Thanks to Lakkooran and Shyaman............*





> *Thanks Lakkooran and shyaman....KIDUKKI............!!!*


*Thanks Al*l :FK ROCKZ: ll...  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ: 

*Lakku Kiee   Jai*

----------


## Mattoose

lakkoo annan ki jai .....!

----------


## shyamavanil

> lakkoo annan ki jai .....!


Kidu avathar   :Victory:  :Victory: 
Lakku Kiee Jai  :Gunsmilie:

----------


## Lakkooran

Guru annan youtubeil oru kidu comment ittarunnu..Delete cheythu. hi hi

----------


## Day Dreamer

> Guru annan youtubeil oru kidu comment ittarunnu..Delete cheythu. hi hi


Amal athu kandirunnel cinema pidutham nirthiyene...  :Ennekollu: 

3 vaakkukalil ithrayadikam bhaavam ulkkollan pattumo  :Ennekollu:

----------


## National Star

> Guru annan youtubeil oru kidu comment ittarunnu..Delete cheythu. hi hi



athenthu???

----------


## Lakkooran

> Amal athu kandirunnel cinema pidutham nirthiyene... 
> 
> 3 vaakkukalil ithrayadikam bhaavam ulkkollan pattumo


Karnan athu kandittittu ennodu - Ithu Amalinodu ano atho ningalodo :viking:

----------


## Lakkooran

> athenthu???


Ban medichu tharana ano plan :Saddam:

----------


## Day Dreamer

> Karnan athu kandittittu ennodu - Ithu Amalinodu ano atho ningalodo


karnante oru interview oppikku...  :Punk:

----------


## ABE

> Ente comment njan Lakku-ne ariyichittundu..
> 
> To summarize I liked the interview and the way Lakku managed & *Amal answered, pakshe kurachu critical aayille ennu thonni*. For me (and for one section of audience) Anwar is a great product, so kurachu positive remarks and questions related to the subject of the movie koode conevy cheyyaamaayirinnu, in addition to conveying criticism and getting Anwar's opinion. 
> 
> Any way, good Job Lakku as always!!!


Interviews critical ayal mathramae nalla product varu, pakshe Amalinaa question positive ayi edukkan pattiyilla, ethu average malayaliyem pole Amalum defensive techniq upayogichu....it is not good for a public figure..

----------


## babichan

lakku did a great job.....but some answers from amal was really poor....payyayil 50% slow motion scenes undu...ante oru filmilum athreyum illennu....aniku anwar kandittu thonniyathu athu 99% slow motion scenes anennanu.....it was irritating at most times...

----------


## Saathan

> lakku did a great job.....but some answers from amal was really poor....payyayil 50% slow motion scenes undu...ante oru filmilum athreyum illennu....aniku anwar kandittu thonniyathu athu 99% slow motion scenes anennanu.....it was irritating at most times...


anwar review idu...

----------


## asish

thanx to all..........

fk rocks

fk yile ella interviewsum ore pole aakunnu... kuduthalum soft chodyangal aanu..

amal parayunnu ithil ente nayakan autoyil aanu varunnathu caril alla ennu. athanu oru vyathyasam ennu  :Ennekollu:  .. pinne slowmotione pati pulli paranjathu ottum convincing aayi thonniyilla... big byil athu nannayi... ennal saj yil aru borayi,,, pinne pulli ottum vimarsanam sahikkatha alanennu thonnunnu.... ente slowmotion sahikkan thayyarullavar thante padam kandal mathi ennokke paranjathu athu kondanu..... koovaline pati paranjathinu  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## asish

> Interviews critical ayal mathramae nalla product varu, pakshe Amalinaa question positive ayi edukkan pattiyilla, ethu average malayaliyem pole Amalum defensive techniq upayogichu....it is not good for a public figure..


kooduthal critical aayillannanu enikku thonniyathu.... nayakan autoyilanu varunnathu ennu paranjappol athanappol karyayitulla vyathyasam alle ennu chothikkum ennu njan karuthi.... athupole slowmotion answersineyum cross chaiyyamayirunnu...

----------


## Lakkooran

> thanx to all..........
> 
> fk rocks
> 
> fk yile ella interviewsum ore pole aakunnu... kuduthalum soft chodyangal aanu..
> 
> amal parayunnu ithil ente nayakan autoyil aanu varunnathu caril alla ennu. athanu oru vyathyasam ennu  .. pinne slowmotione pati pulli paranjathu ottum convincing aayi thonniyilla... big byil athu nannayi... ennal saj yil aru borayi,,, pinne pulli ottum vimarsanam sahikkatha alanennu thonnunnu.... ente slowmotion sahikkan thayyarullavar thante padam kandal mathi ennokke paranjathu athu kondanu..... koovaline pati paranjathinu





> kooduthal critical aayillannanu enikku thonniyathu.... nayakan autoyilanu varunnathu ennu paranjappol athanappol karyayitulla vyathyasam alle ennu chothikkum ennu njan karuthi.... athupole slowmotion answersineyum cross chaiyyamayirunnu...


Asish, Oru cinema  irangumpol athinte savidhayakanodu chithrathe kurichu samsarikan aanu itharam  interviewkal
edukkunathu.Padmakumar,Ranjith ippol Amal ennivarodu  nadathiya interviews ee retthiyil eduthathanu.

Cinema releaseinu  munpum athukazhinjulla aadya divasamgalilum ivar okke bhayankara thrikkil  ayirikkille?
Amal thanne padam  irangunathinu munpu interview tharan pattilla enna paranje. Vilicha divasavum  maximum 10 Mints
enna conditionil anu  samsarikkam ennu sammathichathu. Athu pole nammal Visual/Print mediayil ninnum  onnumallallo
vilikunathu. Athu  kondu thanne convince cheyyikkanum budhimuttanu. 10-15 mints tharumpol namukku  avar parayunna
abhiprayamgale  khandikuvano interview neettikondu pokano kazhiyilla.

Anyways, thanks for  your comments.

----------


## cinemapremi

> Asish, Oru cinema  irangumpol athinte savidhayakanodu chithrathe kurichu samsarikan aanu itharam  interviewkal
>  edukkunathu.Padmakumar,Ranjith ippol Amal ennivarodu  nadathiya interviews ee retthiyil eduthathanu.
> 
>  Cinema releaseinu  munpum athukazhinjulla aadya divasamgalilum ivar okke bhayankara thrikkil  ayirikkille?
>  Amal thanne padam  irangunathinu munpu interview tharan pattilla enna paranje. Vilicha divasavum  maximum 10 Mints
>  enna conditionil anu  samsarikkam ennu sammathichathu. Athu pole *nammal Visual/Print mediayil ninnum  onnumallallo**
> vilikunathu. Athu  kondu thanne convince cheyyikkanum budhimuttanu. 10-15 mints tharumpol namukku  avar parayunna
> abhiprayamgale  khandikuvano interview neettikondu pokano kazhiyilla.* 
> 
>  Anyways, thanks for  your comments.




 :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  Thanks lakku !!

----------


## Merit

> Asish, Oru cinema  irangumpol athinte savidhayakanodu chithrathe kurichu samsarikan aanu itharam  interviewkal
> edukkunathu.Padmakumar,Ranjith ippol Amal ennivarodu  nadathiya interviews ee retthiyil eduthathanu.
> 
> Cinema releaseinu  munpum athukazhinjulla aadya divasamgalilum ivar okke bhayankara thrikkil  ayirikkille?
> Amal thanne padam  irangunathinu munpu interview tharan pattilla enna paranje. Vilicha divasavum  maximum 10 Mints
> enna conditionil anu  samsarikkam ennu sammathichathu. Athu pole nammal Visual/Print mediayil ninnum  onnumallallo
> vilikunathu. Athu  kondu thanne convince cheyyikkanum budhimuttanu. 10-15 mints tharumpol namukku  avar parayunna
> abhiprayamgale  khandikuvano interview neettikondu pokano kazhiyilla.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for  your comments.



Exactly.. :Meeting: 
Fk enthanennu kettittu polum undakilla ivaril chilarenkilum...Ennittum avar namukku samayam anuvadhikkunnu..Athu kondu thanne avarude 10 mins polum vilappettathanu... Ee churungiya samayathil "Sreekandan Nair" kalikkanulla samayam kittilla ennu aarkkum manassilaakum.. namukku venda basic karyanga like budget , collection, criticisms, future projects etc  namukku mathramayi avaru parayumbol athu thanne valuthu..
Marichu FK enna cheriya prasthaanathine vyapthi avar manassilaakkunna kaalathu namukku kooduthal samayam anuvadhichekkam.. annu venenkil avarude Utharangal khandikkam..chodyathinulla maruchodyam..chodikkaam..Utharangal khandikkam..Oru saadharana cinema prekshakante rosha prakadanam nadathaam...Samayam varum.. athu vare kshamikkuka...

----------


## Lakkooran

> Thanks lakku !!





> Exactly..
> Fk enthanennu kettittu polum undakilla ivaril chilarenkilum...Ennittum avar namukku samayam anuvadhikkunnu..Athu kondu thanne avarude 10 mins polum vilappettathanu... Ee churungiya samayathil "Sreekandan Nair" kalikkanulla samayam kittilla ennu aarkkum manassilaakum.. namukku venda basic karyanga like budget , collection, criticisms, future projects etc  namukku mathramayi avaru parayumbol athu thanne valuthu..
> Marichu FK enna cheriya prasthaanathine vyapthi avar manassilaakkunna kaalathu namukku kooduthal samayam anuvadhichekkam.. annu venenkil avarude Utharangal khandikkam..chodyathinulla maruchodyam..chodikkaam..Utharangal khandikkam..Oru saadharana cinema prekshakante rosha prakadanam nadathaam...Samayam varum.. athu vare kshamikkuka...


Merit annan  paranjathu 100% sathyam.
Amal ennodu ithu  publish cheyyunathinu munne kaananam allenkil ezhuthi tharanam ennu  avashyapettu.
Thilakan polum  chodichu - Ithu ningal edit cheythu ittal njan enthu cheyyum  ennu?
Anger 'Edit; enna  vakku use cheythappol njan serikum athishayichu.
Appo paranju  vannathu,convince cheyyippikan ulla budhimuttu thanne.
Thalkkalam ingane  munnottu pokane namukku nirvaham ullu...

----------


## asish

> Asish, Oru cinema irangumpol athinte savidhayakanodu chithrathe kurichu samsarikan aanu itharam interviewkal
> edukkunathu.Padmakumar,Ranjith ippol Amal ennivarodu nadathiya interviews ee retthiyil eduthathanu.
> 
> Cinema releaseinu munpum athukazhinjulla aadya divasamgalilum ivar okke bhayankara thrikkil ayirikkille?
> Amal thanne padam irangunathinu munpu interview tharan pattilla enna paranje. Vilicha divasavum maximum 10 Mints
> enna conditionil anu samsarikkam ennu sammathichathu. Athu pole nammal Visual/Print mediayil ninnum onnumallallo
> vilikunathu. Athu kondu thanne convince cheyyikkanum budhimuttanu. 10-15 mints tharumpol namukku avar parayunna
> abhiprayamgale khandikuvano interview neettikondu pokano kazhiyilla.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for your comments.


sorry, 


njan lakoovinte effortine abhinandikkunnu ... ningal paranjathellam correctum aanu.. innathe sthithikku namukku ithrayokke pattu ennum manassilayi.. 





> Exactly..
> Fk enthanennu kettittu polum undakilla ivaril chilarenkilum...Ennittum avar namukku samayam anuvadhikkunnu..Athu kondu thanne avarude 10 mins polum vilappettathanu... Ee churungiya samayathil "Sreekandan Nair" kalikkanulla samayam kittilla ennu aarkkum manassilaakum.. namukku venda basic karyanga like budget , collection, criticisms, future projects etc namukku mathramayi avaru parayumbol athu thanne valuthu..
> Marichu FK enna cheriya prasthaanathine vyapthi avar manassilaakkunna kaalathu namukku kooduthal samayam anuvadhichekkam.. annu venenkil avarude Utharangal khandikkam..chodyathinulla maruchodyam..chodikkaam..Utharangal khandikkam..Oru saadharana cinema prekshakante rosha prakadanam nadathaam...Samayam varum.. athu vare kshamikkuka...


njan pulliyude chila answers dharshtyam niranjathayi thonniyathu kondu paranjathanu.. FK ude limitations vechu lakkooo nannayi chaithittundu

thanks lakkooo and others behind this effort

----------


## Frankenstein

A big thanks to the people behind this programme !

----------


## Engineers

Lakkooraan ithra valya aal aano ? Annante oru photo onnu publish cheythe.... oru fans associationu ulla vakuppu undo ennu nokkatte !

----------


## Lakkooran

> sorry, 
> 
> 
> njan lakoovinte effortine abhinandikkunnu ... ningal paranjathellam correctum aanu.. innathe sthithikku namukku ithrayokke pattu ennum manassilayi..


Its Ok machan. ore formatil akumpol avarthana virasatha swbhavikam..but thalkkalam vere vazhiyilla. Once again thanks for your opinion...

----------


## Rachu

thanx Lakkuetta.. kalakki... Kudoos to ur effort and to all others behind this...  :Thumbup:

----------


## nambu1990

thank u 4 dis intervw....congrazzzzzzzzzz

----------


## moovybuf

Thanks Lakkooran & co. ..  :salut:  ... FK  :Clap: 

Amal Neerad sounds very irritated @ the way he responded to his slow motion shots.. Probably he might have got fed up of responding to this charge..

Anyways, its better for him to relaise soon enuf that it wud not be in the best interest of his career to repeat the same type of making that wud bore the audience to death.. ..

----------


## xyz

webdunia ea interview angine thanne pokki...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Merit

> webdunia ea interview angine thanne pokki...


സ്ലോമോഷന്* ഇഷ്ടമില്ലാത്തവര്* അന്**വര്* കാണേണ്ടതില്ല!  ബുധന്*, 20 ഒക്*ടോബര്* 2010( 16:43 ist )


proസ്ലോമോഷന്* കാണുമ്പോള്* ഹൃദയാഘാതം ഉണ്ടാകുന്നവര്* ദയവു ചെയ്ത് അന്**വര്* കാണരുത് - പറയുന്നത് മറ്റാരുമല്ല. അന്*വര്* എന്ന പൃഥ്വിരാജ് ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ സംവിധായകനയ അമല്* നീരദ്. ഒരു പ്രമുഖ ചലച്ചിത്രവാരികയ്ക്ക് അനുവദിച്ച അഭിമുഖത്തിലാണ് അമല്* നീരദ് ഇങ്ങനെ പറയുന്നത്.

മമ്മൂട്ടി, മോഹന്*ലാല്* എന്നീ താരങ്ങളില്* നിന്ന് പൃഥ്വിരാജിലേക്കെത്തുമ്പോള്* പ്രായത്തിന്*റെ ഐക്യം കൊണ്ടാണെന്നുതോന്നുന്നു, എനിക്ക് ഏറെ കംഫര്*ട്ടബിള്* ഫീല്* ചെയ്യാറുണ്ട്. പൃഥ്വിയുമായി നന്നായി കമ്യൂണിക്കേറ്റ് ചെയ്യാനും അദ്ദേഹത്തെ നന്നായി ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടിക്കാനും കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്. സിനിമയുടെ എല്ലാ കാര്യത്തിലും ആ നടന്*റെ സഹകരണം ഞാന്* അനുഭവിച്ചു. ഒരു നടനെന്ന നിലയില്* പൃഥ്വിയുടെ സൂപ്പര്* ബ്രില്യന്*റ് പെര്*ഫോമന്*സാണ് അന്**വറില്* പ്രേക്ഷകര്*ക്ക് കാണാന്* കഴിയുക - അമല്* നീരദ് പറയുന്നു.

മൂന്ന് സംവിധായകരായിരുന്നു ഈ സിനിമയുടെ ചിത്രീകരണ വേളയില്* എനിക്കൊപ്പം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നത്. പ്രകാശ് രാജ്, ലാല്* എന്നീ സംവിധായകരും പൃഥ്വിരാജ് എന്ന വരും*കാല സംവിധായകനും. സിനിമയുടെ സ്ട്രെയിന്* അടുത്തറിയാവുന്ന ആ മൂന്നുപേരും എല്ലാ തരത്തിലും എന്നെ നന്നായി സഹായിച്ചു. ഒന്നേമുക്കാല്* കോടി രൂപ പ്രതിഫലം വാങ്ങുന്ന പ്രകാശ്*രാജ് അതിന്*റെ പത്തിലൊന്നുപോലും വാങ്ങാതെയാണ് അന്**വറില്* അഭിനയിച്ചത്. എന്*റെ സിനിമ പ്രകാശ്*രാജിനെ സംബന്ധിച്ച് മറ്റൊരു കാഞ്ചീവരം അല്ല. എന്നിട്ടും അദ്ദേഹം സഹകരിച്ചു. ലാല്* ആകട്ടെ ഈ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് വേണ്ടി മറ്റൊരു ചിത്രവും ചെയ്യാതെ താടിവളര്*ത്തി എന്*റെ കൂടെ നിന്നു - അമല്* പറഞ്ഞു.

സാധാരണയായി കാലിക പ്രസക്തിയുള്ള ചിത്രമെന്ന പേരില്* പേപ്പര്* കട്ടിംഗ് ചിത്രങ്ങളാണ് പ്രദര്*ശനത്തിനെത്തുന്നത്. രാഷ്ട്രീയനേതാക്കളെ മിമിക് ചെയ്യുന്ന കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളാണ് അത്തരം സിനിമയില്* കാണുന്നത്. അന്**വര്* അത്തരമൊരു സിനിമയല്ല. നൂറുശതമാനം ഫിക്ഷനാണ് ഈ സിനിമ. ഈ കാലത്ത് സംഭവിക്കാന്* സാധ്യതയുള്ള ഫിക്ഷന്*. എന്*റെ സിനിമയുടെ ബജറ്റ് 162 കോടി ചെലവുള്ള ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രം എന്തിരനുമായി താരതമ്യപ്പെടുത്തുമ്പോള്* വെറും 158 കോടിയുടെ വ്യത്യാസം മാത്രമേയുള്ളൂ - അമല്* നീരദ് വ്യക്തമാക്കി.

----------


## Santi

> സ്ലോമോഷന്* ഇഷ്ടമില്ലാത്തവര്* അന്**വര്* കാണേണ്ടതില്ല!  ബുധന്*, 20 ഒക്*ടോബര്* 2010( 16:43 ist )
> 
> 
> pro“സ്ലോമോഷന്* കാണുമ്പോള്* ഹൃദയാഘാതം ഉണ്ടാകുന്നവര്* ദയവു ചെയ്ത് അന്**വര്* കാണരുത്” - പറയുന്നത് മറ്റാരുമല്ല. ‘അന്*വര്*’ എന്ന പൃഥ്വിരാജ് ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ സംവിധായകനയ അമല്* നീരദ്. ഒരു പ്രമുഖ ചലച്ചിത്രവാരികയ്ക്ക് അനുവദിച്ച അഭിമുഖത്തിലാണ് അമല്* നീരദ് ഇങ്ങനെ പറയുന്നത്.
> 
> മമ്മൂട്ടി, മോഹന്*ലാല്* എന്നീ താരങ്ങളില്* നിന്ന് പൃഥ്വിരാജിലേക്കെത്തുമ്പോള്* പ്രായത്തിന്*റെ ഐക്യം കൊണ്ടാണെന്നുതോന്നുന്നു, എനിക്ക് ഏറെ കംഫര്*ട്ടബിള്* ഫീല്* ചെയ്യാറുണ്ട്. പൃഥ്വിയുമായി നന്നായി കമ്യൂണിക്കേറ്റ് ചെയ്യാനും അദ്ദേഹത്തെ നന്നായി ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടിക്കാനും കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്. സിനിമയുടെ എല്ലാ കാര്യത്തിലും ആ നടന്*റെ സഹകരണം ഞാന്* അനുഭവിച്ചു. ഒരു നടനെന്ന നിലയില്* പൃഥ്വിയുടെ സൂപ്പര്* ബ്രില്യന്*റ് പെര്*ഫോമന്*സാണ് അന്**വറില്* പ്രേക്ഷകര്*ക്ക് കാണാന്* കഴിയുക - അമല്* നീരദ് പറയുന്നു.
> 
> മൂന്ന് സംവിധായകരായിരുന്നു ഈ സിനിമയുടെ ചിത്രീകരണ വേളയില്* എനിക്കൊപ്പം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നത്. പ്രകാശ് രാജ്, ലാല്* എന്നീ സംവിധായകരും പൃഥ്വിരാജ് എന്ന വരും*കാല സംവിധായകനും. സിനിമയുടെ സ്ട്രെയിന്* അടുത്തറിയാവുന്ന ആ മൂന്നുപേരും എല്ലാ തരത്തിലും എന്നെ നന്നായി സഹായിച്ചു. ഒന്നേമുക്കാല്* കോടി രൂപ പ്രതിഫലം വാങ്ങുന്ന പ്രകാശ്*രാജ് അതിന്*റെ പത്തിലൊന്നുപോലും വാങ്ങാതെയാണ് അന്**വറില്* അഭിനയിച്ചത്. എന്*റെ സിനിമ പ്രകാശ്*രാജിനെ സംബന്ധിച്ച് മറ്റൊരു കാഞ്ചീവരം അല്ല. എന്നിട്ടും അദ്ദേഹം സഹകരിച്ചു. ലാല്* ആകട്ടെ ഈ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് വേണ്ടി മറ്റൊരു ചിത്രവും ചെയ്യാതെ താടിവളര്*ത്തി എന്*റെ കൂടെ നിന്നു - അമല്* പറഞ്ഞു.
> 
> സാധാരണയായി കാലിക പ്രസക്തിയുള്ള ചിത്രമെന്ന പേരില്* ‘പേപ്പര്* കട്ടിംഗ്’ ചിത്രങ്ങളാണ് പ്രദര്*ശനത്തിനെത്തുന്നത്. രാഷ്ട്രീയനേതാക്കളെ മിമിക് ചെയ്യുന്ന കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളാണ് അത്തരം സിനിമയില്* കാണുന്നത്. ‘അന്**വര്*‘ അത്തരമൊരു സിനിമയല്ല. നൂറുശതമാനം ഫിക്ഷനാണ് ഈ സിനിമ. ഈ കാലത്ത് സംഭവിക്കാന്* സാധ്യതയുള്ള ഫിക്ഷന്*. എന്*റെ സിനിമയുടെ ബജറ്റ് 162 കോടി ചെലവുള്ള ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രം ‘എന്തിരനു’മായി താരതമ്യപ്പെടുത്തുമ്പോള്* വെറും 158 കോടിയുടെ വ്യത്യാസം മാത്രമേയുള്ളൂ - അമല്* നീരദ് വ്യക്തമാക്കി.


 :Gunsmilie:  :Gunsmilie:  :Gunsmilie:

----------


## MALABARI

LAKKOORRRJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  :salut: 


fk  :cheers:

----------


## shyamavanil

> Asish, Oru cinema  irangumpol athinte savidhayakanodu chithrathe kurichu samsarikan aanu itharam  interviewkal
> edukkunathu.Padmakumar,Ranjith ippol Amal ennivarodu  nadathiya interviews ee retthiyil eduthathanu.
> 
> Cinema releaseinu  munpum athukazhinjulla aadya divasamgalilum ivar okke bhayankara thrikkil  ayirikkille?
> Amal thanne padam  irangunathinu munpu interview tharan pattilla enna paranje. Vilicha divasavum  maximum 10 Mints
> enna conditionil anu  samsarikkam ennu sammathichathu. Athu pole nammal Visual/Print mediayil ninnum  onnumallallo
> vilikunathu. Athu  kondu thanne convince cheyyikkanum budhimuttanu. 10-15 mints tharumpol namukku  avar parayunna
> abhiprayamgale  khandikuvano interview neettikondu pokano kazhiyilla.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for  your comments.


 :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  Lakku... :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------


## Saathan

> webdunia ea interview angine thanne pokki...





> സ്ലോമോഷന്* ഇഷ്ടമില്ലാത്തവര്* അന്**വര്* കാണേണ്ടതില്ല!  ബുധന്*, 20 ഒക്*ടോബര്* 2010( 16:43 ist )
> 
> 
> proസ്ലോമോഷന്* കാണുമ്പോള്* ഹൃദയാഘാതം ഉണ്ടാകുന്നവര്* ദയവു ചെയ്ത് അന്**വര്* കാണരുത് - പറയുന്നത് മറ്റാരുമല്ല. അന്*വര്* എന്ന പൃഥ്വിരാജ് ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ സംവിധായകനയ അമല്* നീരദ്.* ഒരു പ്രമുഖ ചലച്ചിത്രവാരികയ്ക്ക് അനുവദിച്ച അഭിമുഖത്തിലാണ് അമല്* നീരദ് ഇങ്ങനെ പറയുന്നത്.*
> 
> മമ്മൂട്ടി, മോഹന്*ലാല്* എന്നീ താരങ്ങളില്* നിന്ന് പൃഥ്വിരാജിലേക്കെത്തുമ്പോള്* പ്രായത്തിന്*റെ ഐക്യം കൊണ്ടാണെന്നുതോന്നുന്നു, എനിക്ക് ഏറെ കംഫര്*ട്ടബിള്* ഫീല്* ചെയ്യാറുണ്ട്. പൃഥ്വിയുമായി നന്നായി കമ്യൂണിക്കേറ്റ് ചെയ്യാനും അദ്ദേഹത്തെ നന്നായി ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടിക്കാനും കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്. സിനിമയുടെ എല്ലാ കാര്യത്തിലും ആ നടന്*റെ സഹകരണം ഞാന്* അനുഭവിച്ചു. ഒരു നടനെന്ന നിലയില്* പൃഥ്വിയുടെ സൂപ്പര്* ബ്രില്യന്*റ് പെര്*ഫോമന്*സാണ് അന്**വറില്* പ്രേക്ഷകര്*ക്ക് കാണാന്* കഴിയുക - അമല്* നീരദ് പറയുന്നു.
> 
> മൂന്ന് സംവിധായകരായിരുന്നു ഈ സിനിമയുടെ ചിത്രീകരണ വേളയില്* എനിക്കൊപ്പം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നത്. പ്രകാശ് രാജ്, ലാല്* എന്നീ സംവിധായകരും പൃഥ്വിരാജ് എന്ന വരും*കാല സംവിധായകനും. സിനിമയുടെ സ്ട്രെയിന്* അടുത്തറിയാവുന്ന ആ മൂന്നുപേരും എല്ലാ തരത്തിലും എന്നെ നന്നായി സഹായിച്ചു. ഒന്നേമുക്കാല്* കോടി രൂപ പ്രതിഫലം വാങ്ങുന്ന പ്രകാശ്*രാജ് അതിന്*റെ പത്തിലൊന്നുപോലും വാങ്ങാതെയാണ് അന്**വറില്* അഭിനയിച്ചത്. എന്*റെ സിനിമ പ്രകാശ്*രാജിനെ സംബന്ധിച്ച് മറ്റൊരു കാഞ്ചീവരം അല്ല. എന്നിട്ടും അദ്ദേഹം സഹകരിച്ചു. ലാല്* ആകട്ടെ ഈ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് വേണ്ടി മറ്റൊരു ചിത്രവും ചെയ്യാതെ താടിവളര്*ത്തി എന്*റെ കൂടെ നിന്നു - അമല്* പറഞ്ഞു.
> 
> സാധാരണയായി കാലിക പ്രസക്തിയുള്ള ചിത്രമെന്ന പേരില്* പേപ്പര്* കട്ടിംഗ് ചിത്രങ്ങളാണ് പ്രദര്*ശനത്തിനെത്തുന്നത്. രാഷ്ട്രീയനേതാക്കളെ മിമിക് ചെയ്യുന്ന കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളാണ് അത്തരം സിനിമയില്* കാണുന്നത്. അന്**വര്* അത്തരമൊരു സിനിമയല്ല. നൂറുശതമാനം ഫിക്ഷനാണ് ഈ സിനിമ. ഈ കാലത്ത് സംഭവിക്കാന്* സാധ്യതയുള്ള ഫിക്ഷന്*. എന്*റെ സിനിമയുടെ ബജറ്റ് 162 കോടി ചെലവുള്ള ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രം എന്തിരനുമായി താരതമ്യപ്പെടുത്തുമ്പോള്* വെറും 158 കോടിയുടെ വ്യത്യാസം മാത്രമേയുള്ളൂ - അമല്* നീരദ് വ്യക്തമാക്കി.


athinu Cinema Ticket nte oct edition  irangiyillallo  :king:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Weekend veetil poitu venam interveiw kelkan. A big thanks to Lakooran anna once again.

----------


## Yuvaa

> സ്ലോമോഷന്* ഇഷ്ടമില്ലാത്തവര്* അന്**വര്* കാണേണ്ടതില്ല! ബുധന്*, 20 ഒക്*ടോബര്* 2010( 16:43 ist )
> 
> 
> proസ്ലോമോഷന്* കാണുമ്പോള്* ഹൃദയാഘാതം ഉണ്ടാകുന്നവര്* ദയവു ചെയ്ത് അന്**വര്* കാണരുത് - പറയുന്നത് മറ്റാരുമല്ല. അന്*വര്* എന്ന പൃഥ്വിരാജ് ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ സംവിധായകനയ അമല്* നീരദ്. *ഒരു പ്രമുഖ ചലച്ചിത്രവാരികയ്ക്ക് അനുവദിച്ച അഭിമുഖത്തിലാണ് അമല്* നീരദ് ഇങ്ങനെ പറയുന്നത്.*
> 
> മമ്മൂട്ടി, മോഹന്*ലാല്* എന്നീ താരങ്ങളില്* നിന്ന് പൃഥ്വിരാജിലേക്കെത്തുമ്പോള്* പ്രായത്തിന്*റെ ഐക്യം കൊണ്ടാണെന്നുതോന്നുന്നു, എനിക്ക് ഏറെ കംഫര്*ട്ടബിള്* ഫീല്* ചെയ്യാറുണ്ട്. പൃഥ്വിയുമായി നന്നായി കമ്യൂണിക്കേറ്റ് ചെയ്യാനും അദ്ദേഹത്തെ നന്നായി ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടിക്കാനും കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്. സിനിമയുടെ എല്ലാ കാര്യത്തിലും ആ നടന്*റെ സഹകരണം ഞാന്* അനുഭവിച്ചു. ഒരു നടനെന്ന നിലയില്* പൃഥ്വിയുടെ സൂപ്പര്* ബ്രില്യന്*റ് പെര്*ഫോമന്*സാണ് അന്**വറില്* പ്രേക്ഷകര്*ക്ക് കാണാന്* കഴിയുക - അമല്* നീരദ് പറയുന്നു.
> 
> മൂന്ന് സംവിധായകരായിരുന്നു ഈ സിനിമയുടെ ചിത്രീകരണ വേളയില്* എനിക്കൊപ്പം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നത്. പ്രകാശ് രാജ്, ലാല്* എന്നീ സംവിധായകരും പൃഥ്വിരാജ് എന്ന വരും*കാല സംവിധായകനും. സിനിമയുടെ സ്ട്രെയിന്* അടുത്തറിയാവുന്ന ആ മൂന്നുപേരും എല്ലാ തരത്തിലും എന്നെ നന്നായി സഹായിച്ചു. ഒന്നേമുക്കാല്* കോടി രൂപ പ്രതിഫലം വാങ്ങുന്ന പ്രകാശ്*രാജ് അതിന്*റെ പത്തിലൊന്നുപോലും വാങ്ങാതെയാണ് അന്**വറില്* അഭിനയിച്ചത്. എന്*റെ സിനിമ പ്രകാശ്*രാജിനെ സംബന്ധിച്ച് മറ്റൊരു കാഞ്ചീവരം അല്ല. എന്നിട്ടും അദ്ദേഹം സഹകരിച്ചു. ലാല്* ആകട്ടെ ഈ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് വേണ്ടി മറ്റൊരു ചിത്രവും ചെയ്യാതെ താടിവളര്*ത്തി എന്*റെ കൂടെ നിന്നു - അമല്* പറഞ്ഞു.
> 
> സാധാരണയായി കാലിക പ്രസക്തിയുള്ള ചിത്രമെന്ന പേരില്* പേപ്പര്* കട്ടിംഗ് ചിത്രങ്ങളാണ് പ്രദര്*ശനത്തിനെത്തുന്നത്. രാഷ്ട്രീയനേതാക്കളെ മിമിക് ചെയ്യുന്ന കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളാണ് അത്തരം സിനിമയില്* കാണുന്നത്. അന്**വര്* അത്തരമൊരു സിനിമയല്ല. നൂറുശതമാനം ഫിക്ഷനാണ് ഈ സിനിമ. ഈ കാലത്ത് സംഭവിക്കാന്* സാധ്യതയുള്ള ഫിക്ഷന്*. എന്*റെ സിനിമയുടെ ബജറ്റ് 162 കോടി ചെലവുള്ള ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രം എന്തിരനുമായി താരതമ്യപ്പെടുത്തുമ്പോള്* വെറും 158 കോടിയുടെ വ്യത്യാസം മാത്രമേയുള്ളൂ - അമല്* നീരദ് വ്യക്തമാക്കി.


 
*................FK FK FK .............*

----------


## Rambo

Thankss LAKHHOORRRAAANN..............

----------


## Rambo

> asish, oru cinema  irangumpol athinte savidhayakanodu chithrathe kurichu samsarikan aanu itharam  interviewkal
> edukkunathu.padmakumar,ranjith ippol amal ennivarodu  nadathiya interviews ee retthiyil eduthathanu.
> 
> cinema releaseinu  munpum athukazhinjulla aadya divasamgalilum ivar okke bhayankara thrikkil  ayirikkille?
> amal thanne padam  irangunathinu munpu interview tharan pattilla enna paranje. Vilicha divasavum  maximum 10 mints
> enna conditionil anu  samsarikkam ennu sammathichathu. Athu pole nammal visual/print mediayil ninnum  onnumallallo
> vilikunathu. Athu  kondu thanne convince cheyyikkanum budhimuttanu. 10-15 mints tharumpol namukku  avar parayunna
> abhiprayamgale  khandikuvano interview neettikondu pokano kazhiyilla.
> 
> anyways, thanks for  your comments.


  ggod effort lakkhooran... Good... Thank you

----------


## cinemabrantan

Thanks and congrats for the effort...

Vimarshanangalkku ethireyulla commentsine chilar vimarshichu kandu..Enikku thonniyathu thante cinema engane aavanam ennathine kurichu bodhyam ulla director aanu anger ennaanu..Ella directorsinumille kura aavarthikkunna stylukal?...nayakan vannirangunna gimikkukal mikka shaji kailas padangalilum kaanam..lal jose-inte vare padangalil ethrayo images aavarthikkunnathu kaanam....So what is the big deal..?Pullyude athrayum stylish padam edukkaan ippo malayalathil aarum illa enna yatharthyam nilanilkkumpol..

ithaanu ente cinema..venemenkil kaanam ennu parayan thantedam undallo Amal-inu...!

----------


## Lakkooran

> webdunia ea interview angine thanne pokki...





> സ്ലോമോഷന്* ഇഷ്ടമില്ലാത്തവര്* അന്**വര്* കാണേണ്ടതില്ല!  ബുധന്*, 20 ഒക്*ടോബര്* 2010( 16:43 ist )
> 
> 
> pro“സ്ലോമോഷന്* കാണുമ്പോള്* ഹൃദയാഘാതം ഉണ്ടാകുന്നവര്* ദയവു ചെയ്ത് അന്**വര്* കാണരുത്” - പറയുന്നത് മറ്റാരുമല്ല. ‘അന്*വര്*’ എന്ന പൃഥ്വിരാജ് ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ സംവിധായകനയ അമല്* നീരദ്. ഒരു പ്രമുഖ ചലച്ചിത്രവാരികയ്ക്ക് അനുവദിച്ച അഭിമുഖത്തിലാണ് അമല്* നീരദ് ഇങ്ങനെ പറയുന്നത്.
> 
> മമ്മൂട്ടി, മോഹന്*ലാല്* എന്നീ താരങ്ങളില്* നിന്ന് പൃഥ്വിരാജിലേക്കെത്തുമ്പോള്* പ്രായത്തിന്*റെ ഐക്യം കൊണ്ടാണെന്നുതോന്നുന്നു, എനിക്ക് ഏറെ കംഫര്*ട്ടബിള്* ഫീല്* ചെയ്യാറുണ്ട്. പൃഥ്വിയുമായി നന്നായി കമ്യൂണിക്കേറ്റ് ചെയ്യാനും അദ്ദേഹത്തെ നന്നായി ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടിക്കാനും കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്. സിനിമയുടെ എല്ലാ കാര്യത്തിലും ആ നടന്*റെ സഹകരണം ഞാന്* അനുഭവിച്ചു. ഒരു നടനെന്ന നിലയില്* പൃഥ്വിയുടെ സൂപ്പര്* ബ്രില്യന്*റ് പെര്*ഫോമന്*സാണ് അന്**വറില്* പ്രേക്ഷകര്*ക്ക് കാണാന്* കഴിയുക - അമല്* നീരദ് പറയുന്നു.
> 
> മൂന്ന് സംവിധായകരായിരുന്നു ഈ സിനിമയുടെ ചിത്രീകരണ വേളയില്* എനിക്കൊപ്പം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നത്. പ്രകാശ് രാജ്, ലാല്* എന്നീ സംവിധായകരും പൃഥ്വിരാജ് എന്ന വരും*കാല സംവിധായകനും. സിനിമയുടെ സ്ട്രെയിന്* അടുത്തറിയാവുന്ന ആ മൂന്നുപേരും എല്ലാ തരത്തിലും എന്നെ നന്നായി സഹായിച്ചു. ഒന്നേമുക്കാല്* കോടി രൂപ പ്രതിഫലം വാങ്ങുന്ന പ്രകാശ്*രാജ് അതിന്*റെ പത്തിലൊന്നുപോലും വാങ്ങാതെയാണ് അന്**വറില്* അഭിനയിച്ചത്. എന്*റെ സിനിമ പ്രകാശ്*രാജിനെ സംബന്ധിച്ച് മറ്റൊരു കാഞ്ചീവരം അല്ല. എന്നിട്ടും അദ്ദേഹം സഹകരിച്ചു. ലാല്* ആകട്ടെ ഈ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് വേണ്ടി മറ്റൊരു ചിത്രവും ചെയ്യാതെ താടിവളര്*ത്തി എന്*റെ കൂടെ നിന്നു - അമല്* പറഞ്ഞു.
> 
> സാധാരണയായി കാലിക പ്രസക്തിയുള്ള ചിത്രമെന്ന പേരില്* ‘പേപ്പര്* കട്ടിംഗ്’ ചിത്രങ്ങളാണ് പ്രദര്*ശനത്തിനെത്തുന്നത്. രാഷ്ട്രീയനേതാക്കളെ മിമിക് ചെയ്യുന്ന കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളാണ് അത്തരം സിനിമയില്* കാണുന്നത്. ‘അന്**വര്*‘ അത്തരമൊരു സിനിമയല്ല. നൂറുശതമാനം ഫിക്ഷനാണ് ഈ സിനിമ. ഈ കാലത്ത് സംഭവിക്കാന്* സാധ്യതയുള്ള ഫിക്ഷന്*. എന്*റെ സിനിമയുടെ ബജറ്റ് 162 കോടി ചെലവുള്ള ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രം ‘എന്തിരനു’മായി താരതമ്യപ്പെടുത്തുമ്പോള്* വെറും 158 കോടിയുടെ വ്യത്യാസം മാത്രമേയുള്ളൂ - അമല്* നീരദ് വ്യക്തമാക്കി.



But ithil FK interviewile oru vachakam mathram alle ullu.About slow motion. Bakki onnum FK interviewil illallo..
Appo sambhavam vere ayirikkan anu chance.

----------


## critic

Congrats and Great Work Lakooran.

No other print or visual media would have dared to ask such hard hitting questions. I loved every bit of it especially the slow mo part. Though i 100% dont agree to what he said on that. But FK rocks with this interview.

You have done what Manorama and Asianet Interviews do not dare to do and do standard nice talks. Way to go!!

Expecting more directors of new releases to be interviewed in the first week itself (after FK reviews have come in)...

----------


## shyamavanil

> *Amal neerad, Director of Anwar in an exclusive chat to Praveen (Lakkooran) on his new movie* 
> 
> Amal is considered by many as one of the stylish directors of malluwood. His first directorial venture Big B was a one of a kind film in malayalam and was a cult hit. There was a huge anticipation for his next movie Sagar Alias Jacky, which went own to break initial collection records.
> 
> Often there is a criticism that his movies are more style than substance.
> 
> His new movie Anwar released this Friday, trys to deal with a controversial subject like terrorism.
> There are mixed reviews on the movie and from trade sources movie garnered huge initial collections from Kerala.
> 
> ...


Thanks San  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup: 
590 viewers 

*FK Rock*. :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:  Shyamavanil  :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Thumbup:

----------


## shyamavanil

> Congrats and Great Work Lakooran.
> 
> No other print or visual media would have dared to ask such hard hitting questions. I loved every bit of it especially the slow mo part. Though i 100% dont agree to what he said on that. But FK rocks with this interview.
> 
> You have done what Manorama and Asianet Interviews do not dare to do and do standard nice talks. Way to go!!
> 
> Expecting more directors of new releases to be interviewed in the first week itself (after FK reviews have come in)...


 :Coolthumb:  :Coolthumb:  :Coolthumb:  Thanks Critic missing ur Review

----------


## shyamavanil

> Weekend veetil poitu venam interveiw kelkan. A big thanks to Lakooran anna once again.





> *................FK FK FK .............*





> Thankss LAKHHOORRRAAANN..............





> ggod effort lakkhooran... Good... Thank you





> Thanks and congrats for the effort...
> 
> Vimarshanangalkku ethireyulla commentsine chilar vimarshichu kandu..Enikku thonniyathu thante cinema engane aavanam ennathine kurichu bodhyam ulla director aanu anger ennaanu..Ella directorsinumille kura aavarthikkunna stylukal?...nayakan vannirangunna gimikkukal mikka shaji kailas padangalilum kaanam..lal jose-inte vare padangalil ethrayo images aavarthikkunnathu kaanam....So what is the big deal..?Pullyude athrayum stylish padam edukkaan ippo malayalathil aarum illa enna yatharthyam nilanilkkumpol..
> 
> ithaanu ente cinema..venemenkil kaanam ennu parayan thantedam undallo Amal-inu...!


 :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon: 
Thanks Every body   

Lakku Rockkkkkkkkkk :Rockon:

----------


## rebel

> Congrats and Great Work Lakooran.
> 
> No other print or visual media would have dared to ask such hard hitting questions. I loved every bit of it especially the slow mo part. Though i 100% dont agree to what he said on that. But FK rocks with this interview.
> 
> You have done what Manorama and Asianet Interviews do not dare to do and do standard nice talks. Way to go!!
> 
> Expecting more directors of new releases to be interviewed in the first week itself (after FK reviews have come in)...


 :Coolthumb:  :Coolthumb:  :Coolthumb:

----------


## san

> Congrats and Great Work Lakooran.
> 
> No other print or visual media would have dared to ask such hard hitting questions. I loved every bit of it especially the slow mo part. Though i 100% dont agree to what he said on that. But FK rocks with this interview.
> 
> You have done what Manorama and Asianet Interviews do not dare to do and do standard nice talks. Way to go!!
> 
> Expecting more directors of new releases to be interviewed in the first week itself (after FK reviews have come in)...


 
Ippol critic-nte view kandappol, hardhitting questions apt aayennu thonnunnu. That makes Lakku's interviews different from std nice talks  :Clap:

----------


## san

> Thanks San 
> 590 viewers 
> 
> Lakku Rock..FK  Shyamavanil


Shyamavanil  :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:

----------


## AJAY

*congrats to all the crew behind this interview.....fk veendum polichadukki.....*

----------


## critic

> Ippol critic-nte view kandappol, hardhitting questions apt aayennu thonnunnu. That makes Lakku's interviews different from std nice talks


Athu apt enthu kondanu ennu ariyumo?
Malayalam media il chodikkan aal ella.
Bollywood fears of people like Rajeev Masand, Anupama Chopra etc.
They put quite unbiased reviews and oru cinema kandu prekshakan chodikkan agrahikkunathu avaru chodikkum.
So, atleast these makers are brought to the point. Ethokke alkaar shredhikkunnundu thirichu chodikkum ennu oru thonnal verum.

I would have even gone one step ahead and asked him this.
"You have said that Slowmotion is a cinematic technique and shud enhance cinema and the way a story is told. Well that is agreeable. But what happens when slow motion is simply inserted in to a scene unnecessarily and kills the interest of the viewer and pace of the story. 
Example - Scene after the interval in Sagar Alias Jackey where Mohanlal walks in to meet the villain. Anganathe veruthe oru scene il over slow mo de avashyam review cheyyarundo? Atleast oru 80-90% prekshakareyum cinema aswadikkan sammathikkunna tharathil avande nammade cinema sankalpam? 'Paiyaa' il slow mos rasam kolli ayilla, pakshe SAJ il athu ayi ennu vilayiruthiyal. Detailed self analysis should only better our movies. right?

----------


## Siva

> Athu apt enthu kondanu ennu ariyumo?
> Malayalam media il chodikkan aal ella.
> Bollywood fears of people like Rajeev Masand, Anupama Chopra etc.
> They put quite unbiased reviews and oru cinema kandu prekshakan chodikkan agrahikkunathu avaru chodikkum.
> So, atleast these makers are brought to the point. Ethokke alkaar shredhikkunnundu thirichu chodikkum ennu oru thonnal verum.
> 
> I would have even gone one step ahead and asked him this.
> "You have said that Slowmotion is a cinematic technique and shud enhance cinema and the way a story is told. Well that is agreeable. But what happens when slow motion is simply inserted in to a scene unnecessarily and kills the interest of the viewer and pace of the story. 
> Example - Scene after the interval in Sagar Alias Jackey where Mohanlal walks in to meet the villain. Anganathe veruthe oru scene il over slow mo de avashyam review cheyyarundo? Atleast oru 80-90% prekshakareyum cinema aswadikkan sammathikkunna tharathil avande nammade cinema sankalpam? 'Paiyaa' il slow mos rasam kolli ayilla, pakshe SAJ il athu ayi ennu vilayiruthiyal. Detailed self analysis should only better our movies. right?


ingane chodhyangal chodhikkaaam...pakshe athu ethra per positive sense il edukkum....Amal mikka kaaryangalum nalla reethiyil thanne eduthathaayi thonni....pakshe idakku kurachu frustrated aaayi...appol lakkoo annan oru chiri paasaakki othukki....

----------


## critic

> ingane chodhyangal chodhikkaaam...pakshe athu ethra per positive sense il edukkum....Amal mikka kaaryangalum nalla reethiyil thanne eduthathaayi thonni....pakshe idakku kurachu frustrated aaayi...appol lakkoo annan oru chiri paasaakki othukki....


Yes, njan paranja chodyam koechu over anu. I agree. Pakshe Lakoo chodicha pole olla chodyangal enkilum chodikkan evidathe media should show guts. That was my point.

----------


## critic

> Thanks Critic missing ur Review


Thanks Shyama. Padam kanan nivarthi ella. allel i wud have posted the review. Its a hiatus. Will be back once I am back to kerala.

----------


## Siva

> Yes, njan paranja chodyam koechu over anu. I agree. Pakshe Lakoo chodicha pole olla chodyangal enkilum chodikkan evidathe media should show guts. That was my point.


hmmmmm.....Lakkooo annan chodhicha chodhyangal enikkum ishtappettu.....

----------


## Lakkooran

> Congrats and Great Work Lakooran.
> 
> No other print or visual media would have dared to ask such hard hitting questions. I loved every bit of it especially the slow mo part. Though i 100% dont agree to what he said on that. But FK rocks with this interview.
> 
> You have done what Manorama and Asianet Interviews do not dare to do and do standard nice talks. Way to go!!
> 
> Expecting more directors of new releases to be interviewed in the first week itself (after FK reviews have come in)...


  Thanks Crtic anna

----------


## bhat

well done lakku bhai...............super interview!!!!

----------


## Lakkooran

Thanks Bhat..........

----------


## tomcaty

thanks lakkooran and others..great effort..

----------


## solomon7

Thanks Lakkooran...

----------


## Day Dreamer

Congrats Lakkooran... njan padippichu thanna chodyangal okke ningal chodichu...

----------


## veecee

> Congrats Lakkooran... njan padippichu thanna chodyangal okke ningal chodichu...


p0hone number pm idu :Dirol:

----------


## shyamavanil

> well done lakku bhai...............super interview!!!!


 



> thanks lakkooran and others..great effort..





> Thanks Lakkooran...


Thanks FK rock 




> Congrats Lakkooran... njan padippichu thanna chodyangal okke ningal chodichu...


  :Sweatdrop:  :Sweatdrop:  :Sweatdrop:  :Sweatdrop:

----------


## Lakkooran

> well done lakku bhai...............super interview!!!!





> thanks lakkooran and others..great effort..





> Thanks Lakkooran...





> Congrats Lakkooran... njan padippichu thanna chodyangal okke ningal chodichu...



 :thumright:  :thumright:  :thumright:  :thumright:

----------


## shyamavanil

> 


 :Hi:  :Hi:  :Hi:  :Hi:

----------


## shyamavanil

*738 views  FK rockkkkkk

Interview Megahit..........*

----------


## shyamavanil

Ithu hotseatil ekku mattarayilleee???

----------


## perumal .august 15

perumal is back

----------


## aneeshs003

Super masheee
Ine ithupolathahtu predeshikkunnu

----------


## drishyan

thanks lakkooraan...

----------

